# Is there an .027 John Deere train set



## mrzeeno98 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just asking...I'd like to buy one.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Jeez, I know that MTH makes these sets, but I am not positive if they will run on O27 curves if you have those... I think the minimum curve they can take is O31...

http://www.mthtrains.com/content/30-4094-0 - Steam w/ Locosound
http://www.mthtrains.com/content/30-4094-1 - Steam w/ Protosound 2.0
http://www.mthtrains.com/content/30-4073-0 - Diesel w/ LocoSound
http://www.mthtrains.com/content/30-4073-1 - Diesel w/ ProtoSound 2.0

Also, if you go to the MTH website and search for John Deere, you will see that there are may add on cars available


----------



## mrzeeno98 (Oct 14, 2010)

*thanks so much for the information!*

Very much appreciated...


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the site! My 5 year old grandson loves John Deere(you should see his room!) This gives me some ideas for his train set!

Jim


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Stillakid said:


> Thanks for the site! My 5 year old grandson loves John Deere(you should see his room!) This gives me some ideas for his train set!
> 
> Jim


You mean that you are going to give your grandson a train that is not S scale?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Kids, get toys!!*

I have 8 grandchildren. I've put together 8 sets of Lionel locomotives(2026's),whistle tenders and they each got 3 various rolling stock and a caboose! They all get enough track for a 40" oval and 1033 transformers.
My son received my 226 B & M, A-B, plus 6 cars(he can buy his own track & transformer:laugh


I've saved the best for me! I kept my Lionel 2035, lots of Prewar Lionel, cars & Engines(221 & 1688) I'm restoring, and some more tin stations.

I've also have, as of today, 6 AF engine/tenders(working), 5 AF engines(to repair) 30 assorted AF rolling stock, track up the wazoo(including a ton of Pikemaster junk) lots of Auto Switches(R & L), towers, building, bridges, etc., etc...................

I just need to get myself to the point where I can start building a layout!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

Yowzaaa ... I'm dizzy just reading all of that! 

What a great thing for you to set up the grandkids with their own starter sets ... and none of that new-fangled "modern stuff" ... just the good old-fashioned, old-school, made-in-America treasures. Excellent legacy to pass on to the little ones. :thumbsup:

I had forgotten you have a 221 and 1688 in the works. I have a 221 and a 1668 (similar to 1688) on my end ... I love that streamliner look.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*That's how the fight started.................*

TJ, the wife saw me checking out the 1688's and saw a 221. I bought it because SHE, wanted it:laugh:
I, just wanted to finish my 1688, and get it put away for when I finally get set up. So I tore it down, fixed the reverse unit(PITA!!!), stripped and primed it. 
I was getting ready to paint it a Gunmetal Grey, when she "Flipped!!!!!"

"No, I want it all shiny like the train in the comercial!!!!" (geeeeeez!) So that's where we are. I'm not painting that Locomotive no stinkin, shiny, glossy, black!(she did mention that she'd be happy to return my airbrush & compressor!)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> SIZE=1](she did mention that she'd be happy to return my airbrush & compressor!) [/SIZE]



"The Almighty giveth ... and the Almighty taketh away. Fear, ye mortals, the everlasting power of the Almighty."


----------

